# [HARDWARE] No puedo hacer andar la placa de red.

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Alguien se ha topado con esta? 

```
servidor ~ # lspci | grep Sundance 

04:05.0 Ethernet controller: Sundance Technology Inc / IC Plus Corp IC Plus IP1000 Family Gigabit Ethernet (rev 41)
```

Es la famosa IP1000A de ICPlus. 

Funciona sobre el kernel 2.6.18 con el modulo que provee el fabricante, pero tengo por necesidad el kernel 2.6.19-r2 y no hay forma de ponerla a funcionar. 

Si alguien pudo compilar el modulo sobre el kernel 2.6.19 y me puede hacer llegar el ipg,ko desde ya se agradece. 

Saludos!!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

El modulo no te carga sobre el nuevo kernel? 

Este modulo cargabas en el 2.6.18? 

```
    < >   SiS 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support                           

             < >   SMC EtherPower II                                                           

             < >   Sundance Alta support                                                       

            < >   TI ThunderLAN support                                                     

            <M>   VIA Rhine support   
```

Es una placa comun? Que caracteristicas tiene? 

En la pagina de la placa no hay nada cierto? 

Lo llamo a Linus despues para que se cope y compile el kernel con este modulo! ja.

----------

## gringo

el driver para esa tarjeta no está en el kernel como ya ha dicho inodoro_pereyra.

Lo único que te queda es darle la lata al fabricante hasta que saquen un driver nuevo ( o reescribirlo tu  :Razz: ) 

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Estoy a años luz de poder escribir el driver yo mismo. El módulo no está en el kernel pero si están los fuentes en la página del fabricante, que sobre el kernel 2.6.18 compilan pero no sobre el 2.6.19-r2 o r3 por un bug en el kernel que todavía no han solucionado...

Seguiré esperando con otra placa ethernet de 100 mbps puesta hasta que salgan versiones nuevas o del driver o del kernel por que realmente necesito la red a 1gbps.

Saludos!

----------

## Zagloj

Prueba a instalar el 2.6.18, lo veo como mejor opción, al menos bajo mi punto de vista, dudo que necesites las opciones incluidas en el 2.6.19.

 Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lamentablemente no me ha quedado otra opción que usar el kernel 2.6.19... Si por mi fuera, encantado usaba la versión anterior pero estoy en una encrucijada.

Con 2.6.18 no tengo soporte para la controladora SATA, de hecho tuve que dar un laaaaargo rodeo para instalar gentoo en el disco SATA de esa PC.

Con 2.6.19 estoy usando SATA pero no puedo compilar el modulo para la placa de red desde el driver del fabricante.

No se me ocurrió ninguna solución mas que esperar pero como no soy mas que un simple usuario, esperaba que quizás a alguien se le ocurra como solucionarlo.

Saludos y gracias por tu respuesta!

----------

## gringo

en ese caso, mientras que no tengas soporte puedes tratar de parchear el 2.6.18 con el driver sata que necesitas. Que controladoras es ?

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> en ese caso, mientras que no tengas soporte puedes tratar de parchear el 2.6.18 con el driver sata que necesitas. Que controladoras es ?

 

Ese intento lo llevé a cabo sin éxito tambien muy probablemente debido a mi falta de experiencia.

```
servidor ~ # lspci | grep SATA

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A SATA 2-Port Controller (rev 80)
```

A ver si me sacas del paso gringo y gracias desde ya.

Saludos!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> 00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A SATA 2-Port Controller (rev 80)

 

usas los gentoo-sources ? lo digo porque mirando en el espacio de dsd ( el que mantiene el kernel de gentoo), me encuentro con el parche 4145_vt8237a-sata.patch  en el que pone :

 *Quote:*   

> This patch adds support for the VIA Technologies VT8237A SATA controller,
> 
> used, for example, on the ASUS M2V socket AM2 motherboard.

 

es un parche para el 2.6.17, no encuentro ninguno para el 2.6.18, por todo el jaleo que hubo con el libata en el 2.6.18/9 imagino ... asi que puedes empezar por probar por parchear el kernel 2.6.18 con ese parche o simplemente instalar las gentoo-sources-2.6.17, y si no cuela yo me daría una vuelta por el -mm que ahi fijo que estuvo una temporada ante de entrar en el kernel oficial.

a ver si sirve de algo ...

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Quien lo hubiera dicho? Para que funcione, en lugar de ir hacia adelante había que ir hacia atrás.

Pues habrá que probarlo! (y si, uso gentoo-sources)...

Gracias amigo... Voy a probar y postearé los resultados.

Saludos!

----------

